# To lose Junior memeber status, reply here.



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

This is 11 for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2001)

*How many posts do I have to get to?*

Regardless, I guess I'm now 1 closer.


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

See. it works!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2001)

*This still seems silly.*

Oh, what the hell. 1 closer.


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: How many posts do I have to get to?*



TDM3 said:


> *Regardless, I guess I'm now 1 closer. *


Not sure. 1 more down.

We could guess. I say 35. Multiple guesses allowed.


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

I guess 25.


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

r


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

I


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Any of yous' ****'s call me 'junior,' i'll kill ya!*

nt


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

guess


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

30


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*having some fun with 'The Hack' on the old board*

might as well waste charlie's bandwith over there, and trying to get upgraded to 1k status over here (what's with this silly 'junior' member stuff anyways, jon?).


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

*It's probably 35 posts*

If Clem were smart though, he'd keep raising that number just to frustrate all of you!


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Are we there yet?*

Are we there yet?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*D'oh! Only one message every 30 seconds.*

I really should get back to work.


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Are we there yet?*



JST said:


> *Are we there yet? *


No keep trying.


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Are we there yet?*



dbh-00-323Ci said:


> *
> 
> No keep trying. *


I'm over 20.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2001)

*One more for me*


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: One more for me*



TDM3 said:


> *   *


This is boring.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Question: If you keep replying to a meaningless thread to boost your post count just to graduate from "junior" status, isn't that kind of juvenile? Isn't it ironic? Don't ya think?


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

This is very boring.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

On the other hand, it would be cool not to be a "junior." Ahh, such conflict!


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr. E said:


> *Question: If you keep replying to a meaningless thread to boost your post count just to graduate from "junior" status, isn't that kind of juvenile? Isn't it ironic? Don't ya think? *


Okay Allanis, very funny. keep posting.


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr. E said:


> *On the other hand, it would be cool not to be a "junior." Ahh, such conflict!  *


Life is really hard at times.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Fed Ex's Most Wanted Man: THE HACK.*

it's tough being created. what am i up to now, 5 silly posts? how many do i need to get rid of 'junior' status? like a million?

this is worst than achieving status on the stupid friggen' airlines!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2001)

*Harrison, we know all about...*

Your personal conflicts re: status.

Just keeping posting, Junior.


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Is he still *****in' about FedEx?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Yeah, no crappy peanuts here*

and no in-flight movie, either


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Maybe I need to find something to quote*

Kind of like a Burma-Shave ad


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*"Call me Ishmael..."*

OK, enough about me.


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: "Call me Ishmael..."*



JST said:


> *OK, enough about me. *


Quit thinking about your Moby Dick.


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

28


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*all i want for xmas is to lose junior "memeber" status*

nt.


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

29


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

30


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2001)

*What the hell... One more for me...*


----------



## dbh-00-323Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

The magic Number is 30. I'm a member!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2001)

*Come see the violence inherent in the system...*

Help, help... I'm being repressed. Come see the violence inherent in the system.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*At 27, TD is a "cadet?"*

Cadet, eh?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Stop talking about*

anarcho-syndicalist communes


----------

